# Windows Defender - Programme dauerhaft zulassen



## PizzaPasta2010 (26. September 2012)

Hi ich habe seit längerer Zeit Windows 8 Pro und wollte fragen, wie man Programme beim Windows 8 Defender dauerhaft zulassen kann,
da ich des öfteren Probleme damit bekomme.
Wüsste eventuell jemand etwas ?
Vieleicht eine Person, die Windows 8 schon hat, oder die prewiev version besitzt ?

mfg PizzaPasta2010


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2012)

Ich frag mal anders: schau doch mal, wie es bei win7 geht, und probiert es genauso bei win8 - oder is der Defender bei win8 ganz anders? 

Ach ja: wenn ein Programm geupdated wurde, dann kann es sein, dass man erneut zustimmen muss - d.h. evlt. ist bei Dir alles okay, und es sind nur Fälle von Updates, die einen erneuten Hinweis verursachen?


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (26. September 2012)

Updates ? Wovon redest du ?

Leider weiß ich genau so wenig wie man mit dem Windows 7 Defender umgeht, als mit den von Windows 8 - und nein, der von Win8 ist anders als der von win7. Ich habe bei Windows 7 immer die Comodo Firewall benutzt, kann es jetzt aber dank kompatibilitätsproblemen
mit Win8 nicht mehr installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2012)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Updates ? Wovon redest du ?


 wenn zB für ein Spiel ein Patch rauskommt, es also geupdated wurde, dann ist es aus Sicht des Virenscanners/Defenders ein neues Programm und Du musst es erneut als "okay" zulassen.



> Leider weiß ich genau so wenig wie man mit dem Windows 7 Defender umgeht, als mit den von Windows 8 - und nein, der von Win8 ist anders als der von win7. Ich habe bei Windows 7 immer die Comodo Firewall benutzt, kann es jetzt aber dank kompatibilitätsproblemen
> mit Win8 nicht mehr installieren.


bei win7: systemsteuerung, system und sicherheit, windows Firewall => dort links in der Leiste ist bei mir auch "Erweiterte Einstellungen" - da kannst Du bei "eingehende Regeln" eine neue hinzufügen und damit ein Programm neu zulassen. Da ist auch eine Liste, welche Programme bisher die Erlaubnis haben.


Ist das Win8 denn schon ne Vollversion oder noch Beta? Bei letzterem kann es natürlich auch sein, dass es deswegen nicht richtig funktoniert.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (26. September 2012)

Vollversion von Windows 8 habe ich.

Irgendwie funktioniert dein Vorschlag nicht. Ich habe den Programmpfad angegeben und  "immer zulassen" gewählt.
Muss man da irgendwie was abspeichern ? Wenn ja wei0 ich nicht wo.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2012)

Du musst rechts auf "neue Regel" und dann das Programm aussuchen und immer alles mit "weiter" bestätigen und am Ende "Fertig stellen" 


Ich nutze die Firewall aber nicht, daher kann ich nicht viel mehr dazu sagen ^^


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (1. Oktober 2012)

hmm....Funktioniert leider garnicht........


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2012)

Dann schalt den Defender einfach mal ab. Wenn Du nen Router nutzt, kann eh keiner einfach so auf Deinen PC, und wenn Du nen Virenscanner nutzt, wird auch kein Trojaner installiert. Und die Programme, die Du bewusst installiert hast, sollen ja online gehen dürfen, oder nicht?


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich schonmal versucht, hat auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2012)

ja wie - du hast den Defender aus, aber trotzdem werden Programme geblockt? ^^  da stimmt aber definitiv was nicht.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (2. Oktober 2012)

Es geht um das Spiel L.A.Noire.
Es lässt sich einfach nicht starten.
Ich habe den Rockstar Support kontaktiert, der mir sagte, dass sie mir wegen Win8 nicht weiterhelfen können.
Wie gesagt, sonst habe ich das Problem immer mit Comodo bereinigt. Da es aber nicht auf Win8 läuft muss ich es halt mit Windows Defender probieren.
Anscheinend hat L.A.Noire da einige Probleme......


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2012)

Okay, d.h. man MUSS für das Spiel eine Firewall nutzen, die dann wiederm bestimmte Ports öffnet, oder warum geht es mit deaktivierter Firewall nicht? 

Hast Du das Spiel mal im win7-Kompatibilitätsmodus oder so versucht?


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (2. Oktober 2012)

Das hat auch nicht geklappt, war mir aber von Anfang an schon klar ! Der Kompatiilitätsmodus hilft nur bei sehr sehr sehr wenigen Dingen.


----------

